# Se puede utilizar transformador de ups en forman inversa? 110-220v>12v



## adalberto9 (Abr 12, 2006)

Tengo este Transformador de UPS de 12v a 120v, su entrada es de 12v por lo de su bateria, para asi tener una salida de 120v, yo deseo hacer una fuente regulada con este transformador, para eso trabajare conectandole directamente los 120 en su entrada de 12v.. pero segun calcule eso me suve el voltaje hasta 1200v si me equivoco me corrigen plis.

deseo tener varias salidas reguladas DC/AC desde 3v hasta 70v....
Deseo sujerencias de si puedo hacer ese desarreglo ya que no soy muy experto, apenas me estoy puliendo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 12, 2006)

Hola, si alimentas el trasformador con 120v en la parte de 12v lo que conseguiras en una pequeña maquina de humo. (esto debido a que sobrepasas la potencia maxima permitida por ese debanado)

Debido a que quieres tener una fuente de gran rango, te recomendaria que te consiguieras mejor un reostato, el cual es similar en funcion a un potenciometro pero soporta una mayor potencia. y te permitiria variar de 0 a 120 AC.

Saludos.


----------



## adalberto9 (Abr 18, 2006)

Gracias por tu respuesta... pero ya resolvi el caso, le he colocado una resistencia en la entrada de 12v para regular los 120 a los 12v que me exige la fuente... y ya con esto soluciono ese problema... me estaba ahogando en un vaso de agua con algo tan simple......


----------



## dariov954 (Nov 21, 2009)

hola soy un usuario  nuevo y veo que tu si estas claro en lo siguiente : el tranformador es una maquina que mantiena la misma potencia de entrada con respecto a la salida. sera que tu me puedes ayudar con un proyecto ? estoy diseñando un ups como proyecto de grado , como sabes los ups para pc generalmente tienen una bateria de 12Vdc , esta tension DC  es transformada a tension AC  la cual es elevada a 120V, pero como veras solo la fuente de poder esta diseñada para entregar 450W y mas, si quiero mantener esa potenciA el  lado de baja tendra una corriente muy grande lo que hace el transformador sea muy grande segum mis calculos  , eso lo digo por lo del calibre del conductor. mi duda es que los ups de hoy no tienen un transformador tan grande, de hecho tengo un ups cuyo transformador no es tan grande que por cierto me cabe en la palma de mi mano, yo estudio elactrotecnia conosco de transformadores pero no entiendo como un transformador que tenga una corriente tan grande en el lado de baja pueda ser tan pequeño agradesco tu ayuda

agradeceria si alguien me diera una asesoria de que tipo de transforlador usan los ups, si es mas recomendable de toma central o de un solo toma

me puedes decir que potencia tiene ese transformador


----------



## marck272004 (Nov 23, 2009)

Estimado tengo una UPS marca Tripp-Lite la cual tiene un buen transformador en su interior y quizá sea un buen elemento para una fuente de amplificador, lo que me llama la atencion es que tiene en su entrada 5 cables de colores, de los cuales un par recibe tension de la red electrica despues de un rele, y de salida en el bobinado mas grueso salen 3 cables muy gruesos, la UPS esta quemada , detecté una falla en el circuito pero en realidad no me interesa mucho repararla pero si rescatar si se puede el transformador para otras aplicaciones, agradecere ayuda, busqué el circuito en la web y no encontre nada , el modelo de la UPS es OMNIVSINT500....
Saludos a todos...


----------



## my chifildrama (Ene 3, 2010)

siempre he tenido una duda con los transformadores si conecto un trasformador por ejemplo:
un trasformador 120v-80v, si conecto la bobina primaria de 80v a una corriente de 120v la por el otro lado se amplificara los 120.
en pocas palabras un transformador reductor ¿si lo conectamos aleves funcionara como un transformador amplificador? 

antes de quemar los pocos trasformadores que me he conseguido prefiero preguntar no y antes de activar la alarma contra incendios con el humo jajja ...


----------



## saulsdr (Ene 16, 2010)

Precisamente un transformador es un dispositivo bidireccional, lo puedes conectar como reductor o amplificador sin ninguna complicacion.

Por ejemplo un trasformador de 120V-12V puede utilizarse para obtener 120Vac apartir de 12Vac (esto es precisamente lo que hacen los UPS)

Solo debes de tomar en cuenta que no importa como lo conectes la potencia del trasformador es la misma, por lo que debes de respetar los valores maximos de corriente y voltaje en cada uno de los devanados


----------



## AUGUSTO ALBORES VAZQUEZ (Ene 19, 2010)

Necesito hacer un transformador de 12 V a 60 Amperes, díganme como lo hago por favor.


----------



## my chifildrama (Ene 19, 2010)

puedes construirlo es fácil so lo haces bien,

necesitas un núcleo de 840 watts  que alrededor de 50 * 58 mm y tos tipos de alambre magneto,
para la primera bobina necesitas 369 vueltas +- de alambre para 4 amperios.
para la segunda bobina necesitas menos vueltas unas 20 o 21 vueltas de alambre para 60 amperios, los calibres son 4 AWG, que te quedara justo para los 60A pero en mi opinión yo usaría 3 AWG por si acaso jeje aunque es mas grueso... y 15 AWG para el bobinado secundario necesitas un tremendo núcleo para hacerlo, dudo que lo encuentres en una tienda común, tendrías que mandarlo a hacer y es mucho mas costoso yo he comprado rollos de alambre de los calibres que he necesitado me ha salido mas caro pero después ya tener el alambre y no necesito ir a la tienda, también puedes comprar el alambre justo que necesitas, pero yo compro los royos para futuros proyectos, ademas los núcleos los puedes conseguir de trasformadores quemados solo los desarmas y re bobinas con las configuraciones nuevas...

suerte Augusto...


----------



## AUGUSTO ALBORES VAZQUEZ (Ene 19, 2010)

Muy bien eso resulte parte de mis dudas ya estan confirmadas los parametros que me diste la otra duda es como lo puedo embobinar es que en algunos transformadores son de la manera siguiente a ver si me explico lo dividen en 2 en la parte de arriba el primario en la parte de abajo el secundario o sea lleban 2 carretes la otra es la siguiente la parte de adentro el primario y el secundario por fuera como saco los alambre osea al embobinar dejo un pedaso de alambre de 4 amp. Y alterminar otro endicome si es asi y al igual el secundario muchas gracias my chilfildrama


----------



## my chifildrama (Ene 19, 2010)

Mira, a ver si me explico mas detalladamente, un trasformador tiene un primario (a la fuente a trasformar o sea el que se enchufa a tu clavija de la pared) , la siguiente bobina es la secundaria que es la que te dará los 12V 60A , es mucho amperaje ¿para que quieres tanto? Calcule con una alimentación de 220V pero en México es de 125V por lo tanto nuevos cálculos... En un núcleo de 50 * 58 mm: entonces primer bobinado es de 210 vueltas con alambre para +d 6 Amperes es un calibre 13AWG   a ver si puedo dibujar algo...



A ver si me entiendes jejeje, espero se comprenda el dibujo lo he hecho rápidamente  . Pues puedes comprar las laminas del núcleo las venden por kilos de diferentes medidas, y olvide decir que cada bobina se aísla con cinta adhesiva de tela de algodón "a la antigua" pero también allí mismo pregunta por los aislantes, para las bobinas venden los "moldes" de la bobina que son de un plástico que tiene donde colocar las terminales de casa bobina... suerte, yo aquí seguiré conectado un rato mas...

Al empezar  es lógico que dejes una punta afuera y la otra pues ya que se termina de embobinar sale, te aconsejo que hagas primero mas pequeños para que tengas practica uno = de 12V pero menor amperaje, o que vayas a ver como bobinan en los talleres para que te des una idea mas visual, los núcleos se hacen de láminas de acero al silicio en forma de "E" que se van juntando hasta formar el núcleo... espero comprar pronto una cámara de vídeo para hacer vídeotutoriales... por cierto las láminas de pegan con una resina o pegamento que seguro venden allí mismo donde compres el alambre y las láminas y todo seguro encuentras todo lo necesario,

Toma las medidas de ROJO y ROJO te darian 12V pues el verde es dónde se unen, no tendrías que unir ningún cable, te explico, tienes un transformador dual 6V-0-6V si usas un cable verde con el rojo te da 6V pero si usas los dos rojos esáas realmente usando una bobina "doble, o sea las 2 de 6 que se unen en el verde central, por lo tanto si quieres 12V, solo aísla el verde y listo usa los dos rojos...


----------



## willian32 (Jul 4, 2010)

hola amigos del foro espero puedan ayudarme con esto tengo 2 tranformadores de ups pero no se si pueda utilizarlos para un amplificador que solo usa 12V pero no se cuales de todos los cables del trans van alos 120 AC espero pudan ayudarme les dejo las imagenes de los transformadores.

http://es.tinypic.com/r/e0mjqv/6
http://es.tinypic.com/r/qyskkk/6


----------



## luisval22 (Jul 4, 2010)

ha ok muy facil con un multimetro mide la resistencia de las bobinas internas del transformador la que te diga mas resistencia es la primaria por lo tanto es la que deberas conectar en la entrada de energia 120.
ok a simple vista te puedo decir que la entrada de 120v es la de color azul y rojo y las otras tres osea las dos ammarillas y la azul son la salida pero si quieres asegurarte mide la resistencia del cable azul y rojo esta tiene que ser mayor que el de los otros


----------



## emex9103 (Ene 8, 2011)

Hola tengo un trasformador sacado de un ups el cual salen 9 cables por un extremo salen 5 cables y por el otro extremo salen 4 este estaba instalado en ups que se quedo antiguo y desarme 

Y ahora queria saber si puedo construir con el un cargador de baterias de plomo pero antes tendra que saber que voltaje me da y lo que es aun peor saber como va conectado  pues con tantos cables me pierdo 

http://img253.imageshack.us/i/lafotox.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aiphos (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola!

 Recientemente llegaron a mis manos 2 transformadores, se su procedencia pero tengo dudas con los primarios y secundarios..el primer trafo es de un osciloscopio instek gos-628 y el segundo es de una UPS EVER POWER N-CPU800/1KVA, no puedo encontrar ningún diagrama de ninguna de las dos. He hecho mediciones de resistencia en los bobinados y he identificado distintos secundarios, pero prefiero estar seguro antes de conectarlos. Adjunto imágenes para que se entiendan las mediciones que realizé y lo que yo creo que es.

   El primer trafo que llamaré GOS, posee 14 cables, 8 en el primario y 6 en el secundario. La duda que tengo es que el osciloscopio al que pertenecía tenia un selector de 220V/110V para la alimentación, y no estoy seguro de donde conectar los 220V ya que no poseo el osciloscopio, ya fue destripado electrónicamente. En el transformador hay unas leyendas a ambos lados que indican voltajes entre distintos cables en el secundario los cuales identifiqué como dos bobinados. En el primario salen voltajes: 220V, 240V, 6.3V, S.Sconfused, 0V, 100V y 120V. Y además en este mismo  lado hay dos cables cafe y 1 verde que están "sobre" el bobinado(en la imágen GOS4 se puede ver). En las imágenes adjuntas GOS1, GOS2, GOS3 y GOS4 se ven las mediciones correspondientes entre distintos puntos que asigne con letras.

  El segundo transformador que viene de una UPS me tiene más confundido. Al ser de una UPS yo supongo que es elevador de 12V a 220V, pero aquí si que no se me ocurre donde va el primario y el secundario ya que mi multímetro me mide en uno de los lados resistencias del orden de los 0,3 - 0,4 ohm, el multímetro que utilizo es un "UNI-T UT33C". Adjuntas imágenes XIXING1, XIXING2, y XIXING 3 con las medidas hechas.

En resumen las preguntas son:

1.- ¿ Cuáles son los primarios de los transformadores y donde enchufo ?
2.- ¿ Qué es eso que dice S.S en el trafo GOS ?

Bueno, gracias por cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar para saber por donde enchufar estos transformadores que se ven bastante útiles.

Saludos!


----------



## santiago (Jul 15, 2011)

En el foro se ha tratado esto varias veces, te comento lo que me resulta generalmente mas facil es usar la lampara serie (50 w ponele) y conectar los primarios e ir probando.
despues de medir la resistencia , vas a sospechar quien es quien, como ya hiciste, por eso, si tenes un bobinado de 110 y uno de 220 (generalmente son 220 con punto medio) conecta a la red con la lampara en serie, ahora lo mas facil, si queda prendida la lampara le erraste, cuando conectes, y la lampara quede apagada ese es tu primario de 220 v 
y ahi entra a medir con el tester en alterna tus supuestos secundarios y vas a identificar la tension de cada uno. el de la ups generalmente el calibre del cable en el lado de los 12 v es bastante mas considerable que en el lado de los 220.
 repeti lo de mas arriba por las dudas, anda probando y midiendo
suerte


----------



## germansalazar (Dic 21, 2011)

He aqui que tengo una ups que no uso actualmente, quiero estar seguro de poder utilizar el transformador en forma inversa 110v > 12v. necesito el voltaje para un amplificador tda7384a (35Wx4C - 12-18vdc) ó cualquier otra opcion posible con este transformador de ups de 600VA que usa una pila de 12v 7Ah.


----------



## Heiliger (Dic 21, 2011)

si tenia ese mis transformado da como 6+6 en el segundario o 7+7


----------



## Maykol (Dic 21, 2011)

eso es un transformador elevador,los debanados de este estan hecho para aprobechar al maximo la corriente inducida, si lo usas como reductor tendra mucha pendida lo que probocara una eficiencia muy mala, es decir si debe entregar 12V, termira entregando mas o menos 7V.


----------



## dbmaster (Ene 4, 2012)

Hola a todos, abro este nuevo tema con la finalidad de aclarar si es posible obtener unos 60V a partir de dos transformadores de UPS. Mi idea es conectar el primer transformador a la red domiciliaria de 120 V ac y el segundo conectarlo en forma invertida a la salida del primero. Los transformadores son de UPS diferentes y aun no lo pruebo.  Pongo la imagen.

Ver el archivo adjunto 65364


----------



## Scooter (Ene 4, 2012)

En principio si que se pueden conectar transformadores así, la relación de transformación será el producto de ambos.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Ene 4, 2012)

Lo unico es que existen mas perdidas


----------



## R-Mario (Ene 4, 2012)

total desperdicio desde mi punto de vista.  Mejor modificaba el transformador, imagina despediciar 30% en el primer transformador mas otro 30% del segundo, no no el planeta ya no esta como para soportar esos desperdicios, nota ademas pusiste mal la imagen ya que del segundo transformador dice que la relacion es 10:1 y debe ser 1:10


----------



## dbmaster (Ene 4, 2012)

Ajna dijo:
			
		

> total desperdicio desde mi punto de vista.  Mejor modificaba el transformador, imagina despediciar 30% en el primer transformador mas otro 30% del segundo, no no el planeta ya no esta como para soportar esos desperdicios, nota ademas pusiste mal la imagen ya que del segundo transformador dice que la relacion es 10:1 y debe ser 1:10



Alguna sugerencia para no desperdiciar 60% de energía. 
De todos modos si los utilizo en aplicaciones diferentes, ¿No estaría incurriendo en las mismas perdidas?

Al transformador no le cabe una espira mas. 

 De que otra forma podría combinarlos para obtener aprox. 60 voltios para un amplificador de audio?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 5, 2012)

Los transformadores tienen un rendimiento normalmente superior al 90% además los rendimientos no se  suman, se multiplican, así el rendimiento sería 0,9x0,9=0,81

Si fuese del 60% quedaría al 36%, osea que perderías el 64% de la energía.


----------



## dbmaster (Ene 5, 2012)

Gracias Scooter, voy a probar a ver que se quema primero.


----------



## vistroni (Ene 5, 2012)

dbmaster dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, abro este nuevo tema con la finalidad de aclarar si es posible obtener unos 60V a partir de dos transformadores de UPS. Mi idea es conectar el primer transformador a la red domiciliaria de 120 V ac y el segundo conectarlo en forma invertida a la salida del primero. Los transformadores son de UPS diferentes y aun no lo pruebo.  Pongo la imagen.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 65364



Buena idea. Seguro que jala.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Ene 6, 2012)

Que aplicacion necesita los 60V? quizas los puedas conseguir de otra forma con un zener quizas?


----------



## dbmaster (Ene 7, 2012)

jaimepsantos dijo:
			
		

> Que aplicacion necesita los 60V? quizas los puedas conseguir de otra forma con un zener quizas?



Lo quiero para alimentar un amplificador de unos 200 Watts (que aun no hago ).
Si utilizo un zener necesitaría uno de esos ($30 Obamas ). 






Ya en serio, según sé no se debe utilizar una fuente sin transformador para mas de 100mA. Realmente no se la razón (ni la voy a descubrir ).

Otro punto es, 





> Si realmente jala.


Creen que pueda convertir esos 60V en ±30V.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 7, 2012)

¿Y cuántos volts entregan los transformadores esos en los secundarios?
¿Tienen toma central o no son como los dibujaste?

Si necesitás 30+30V, fijate en los trafos que se venden para sistemas de control de (casicualquiercosa) que suelen ser de 24V y no demasiado caros. Podés poner dos iguales con losprimarios en paralelo y los secundarios en serie. Así tendrías 24+24V (bastante cerca...).

Saludos


----------



## jaimepsantos (Ene 7, 2012)

hahahaha bueno  es el problema de no saber todos los datos :S, pero bueno la razon es que se pierde demasiada energia, igual a como dices lo de sacar los ±30 lo podrias volver a transformar, pero sinceramente creo que tendras que comprar un transformador con derivacion central 2:1 y la otra pregunta es que corriente jalaria el amplificador :S quizas los tranformadores que tienes no son suficientes :S


----------



## dbmaster (Ene 7, 2012)

Gracias a todos por responder.


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ¿Y cuántos volts entregan los transformadores esos en los secundarios?
> ¿Tienen toma central o no son como los dibujaste?
> 
> Si necesitás 30+30V, fijate en los trafos que se venden para sistemas de control de
> ...



Ambos transformadores son de 12v, el primero es de APC 500 VA (300W), tiene 2 alambres en el primario y 3 en el secundario (6V-0-6V). 
El segundo es mas pequeño pero la caja del UPS dice que es de 500VA, tiene 5 alambres en el primario y 3 en el secundario.

En resumen ambos son con derivación central, pero al colocarlos en la topología inversora de mi primer mensaje, el segundo transformador quedaría con los cinco alambres hacia el puente rectificador (no se que componen tantos alambres en el primario).
Ver el archivo adjunto 65530
La idea era utilizar transformadores que ya tengo. 
Intente conseguir chapas para hacer un transformador pero se me hizo difícil (caro ).



			
				jaimepsantos dijo:
			
		

> hahahaha bueno  es el problema de no saber todos los datos :S, pero ...



No creo poder conseguir otro transformador, menos si es de 2:1. Quería algo mas adecuado a mi bolsillo tal como 





> _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-simetrica-trafo-sin-derivacion-central-12974/index2.html#post196625_


Que la tensión sea ±30 y resista los 200 Watts.


----------



## chacarock (May 13, 2012)

Aiphos dijo:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> Recientemente llegaron a mis manos 2 transformadores, se su procedencia pero tengo dudas con los primarios y secundarios..el primer trafo es de un osciloscopio instek gos-628 y el segundo es de una UPS EVER POWER N-CPU800/1KVA, no puedo encontrar ningún diagrama de ninguna de las dos. He hecho mediciones de resistencia en los bobinados y he identificado distintos secundarios, pero prefiero estar seguro antes de conectarlos. Adjunto imágenes para que se entiendan las mediciones que realizé y lo que yo creo que es.
> 
> ...



alguien puede informarme que es esa placa que cobre que tiene? busque info en la red y no encuentro mucho, supongo que es para aislar el ccampo magnetico de la bobina del circuito de (supongamos un apmlificador)  pero como se instala donde se suelda, tiene que ser cobre? o puede ser aluminio o bronce tambien?

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 56680​
Esa cinta de cobre es una espira en corto, se coloca *POR FUERA* del núcleo magnético y sirve para evitar la dispersión del campo magnético del núcleo y como blindaje.
Ambos extremos de la cinta se sueldan entre si, puede o no estar conectada a tierra.


----------



## chacarock (May 14, 2012)

muchisimas gracias  FOGONAZO en cuanto al material, tiene que ser si o si cobre? tengo una plachita de bronce y aluminio autoadesivo que me quedo de apantallar una guitarra,  tiene mejor resultado si se conecta a tierra?

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2012)

chacarock dijo:
			
		

> muchisimas gracias  FOGONAZO en cuanto al material, tiene que ser si o si cobre? tengo una plachita de bronce y aluminio autoadesivo que me quedo de apantallar una guitarra,  tiene mejor resultado si se conecta a tierra?
> 
> saludos



No necesariamente debe ser cobre, *si *requiere para el correcto funcionamiento que sea muy buen conductor.

Sugerencia: Ve a una ferretería y trata de conseguir "Papel España" de 0,2 mm que es de latón (Buen conductor) y fácil de manipular.

Si lo haces de aluminio, ¿ Como lo piensas soldar ?


----------



## chacarock (May 15, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si lo haces de aluminio, ¿ Como lo piensas soldar ?



yo use para apantallar mi guitarra unas cintas de aluminio autoadesivo que usan en refrigeriacion, tiene laparticularidad que cuando empalmas dos extremos a pesar de tener el autoadesivo hay conduccion entre los dos retazos, como, ni idea pero tengo 0 ohm en cualquier extremo del apantallado, el aluminio es major conductor que el  laton?

resulta que fui a  comprar papel españa y me dieron este que es de bronce, antes quisieron darme de aluminio y les dije, "no!!!! de cobre" y me dieron de bronce, "en la cajita decia" pero como no quise renegar y no era muy caro y quizas me servia igual, no le dije nada y compre, pero me asegure y pregunte antes y eran los dos unicos que tenian, pero tendre que buscar el de cobre si ni el aluminio y el bronce me sirven.
o me sirve alguno?

aludos


----------



## sebastian979 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hola a todos, disculpen la molestia soy nuevo en esta comunidad de electronica, recurri aqui debido a que estoy estudiando ingenieria electronica pero no llevo mucho tiempo estudiando y pues en estos dias me encontre en una UPS dañada, un transformador clase B, la etiqueta tenia

080-56626-03
GP 0614
Class B Viking B-2
E210832

Y bueno encontre que en una parte tiene tres cables gruesos, (Me imagino que es la entrada por lo que pude averiguar y pues tengo la idea que uno deberia ser el neutro, el otro 110VAC y y el ultimo 220VAC) y la otra parte tenia 5 cables mas delgados (Creo que es el secundario)

En estos dias decidi buscar sobre como probarlo y pues recurri al metodo de medir la resistencia entre sus terminales, y arrojo los siguientes resultados

"Primario" Cafe - Rojo ---> 0.6ohms
             Azul  - Rojo ---> 0.6ohms
             Cafe - Azul ---> 0.6ohms

"Secundario" Azul - Negro ---> 2.6 ohms
                  Azul - Amarillo ---> 0.7 ohms
                  Amarillo - Negro ---> 2.7 ohms

                  Cafe - Rojo ---> 1.3 ohms

La ultima medida la coloque aparte por que justamente los dos ultimos colores no daban resistencia con los tres primeros, por lo que supuse que hay dos bobinas en el "Secundario

Y pues lo que quiero preguntarles es: 

*Las medidas que les dice
*Para que sirve este transformador, y por que da esos valores en la resistencia
*Como lo puedo probar sin algun riesgo
*Cual podria ser verdaderamente el primario y el secundario
*Cuales podrian ser en el primario el terminal de 110VAC, Neutro y 220VAC
*Que me recomendarian que hiciera con el (tenia pensado implementarlo en una fuente pero no se si sirva)

Espero una respuesta de ustedes, y gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Chris (Mar 24, 2013)

Pruebalo con un foco en serie en el primario del transformador normalmente estos transformadores en el secundario el mayor voltaje que arrojan es de 24v pero tendrias que medir conecta el primario el cable del centro y uno de los extremos a 110v o si no los dos de los extremos a 220v y ponte a medir voltajes en el secundario saludos...


----------



## sebastian979 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hola Chris, gracias por tu respuesta

Decidi probarlo como me dijiste y alumbro, otra cosa que hice luego fue conectar un transformador mas pequeño de 12VAC en el secundario y lo conecte al primario, me sorprendi cuando al medir la tension vi que salian Aprox 24VAC Por dos de los cables del secundario, entonces no se si es que el de los tres cables es el verdadero secundario o ese transformador sube la tension (perdonen mi ignorancia si no existen asi), por ultimo decidi conectarlo directamente a la red de 110VAC y se apagaron todos los electrodomesticos de mi casa, la verdad no se que hacer con el, que me recomendarian?


----------



## Rommel1978 (Abr 21, 2013)

Yo tengo un trafo igual...
el secundario son los tres cables gruesos rojo azul y cafe el mas grueso el rojo es el tap central...
los cinco cables son del lado del primario pero solo tres funcionan negro, amarillo y azul..
de estos puedes conectar a 110V el negro y el azul o el negro y el amarillo, en una de estas combinaciones el secundario aumenta un poco el voltaje
Nota a mi me funciona excelente para una fuente hasta aprox 10A
Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 21, 2013)

Lo puedes utilizar para alimentar un buen amplificador de audio, tiene pinta de ser potente.


----------



## Chris (May 12, 2013)

Ahora segun entiendo lo que te sucedio al conectarlo la segunda vez hiciste corto y salto el termico de tu casa ese no es el primario el momento que el foco te prende es porque el transformador o bien esta en corto o bien ese no es el devanado adecuado.
Otra forma de probarlo es coge el multimetro y mide entre los cables que crees tu que sea el primario y entre los que tengas mas resistencia prueba ese como primario siempre con el circuito en serie del foco incandescente


----------



## TRANSGM (Ago 29, 2013)

amigos del foro necesito ayuda para identificar la bobina primaria y secundaria de este transformador (adjunto fotografias) se que es 12v a 120v de un viejo UPS mi duda es por que tanto cable y cual es cual; tiene 3 gruesos, 5 medianos y 3 pequeños. espero su pronta ayuda y consejos de ante mano muchas gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 29, 2013)

Amigo, bueno, si la tension mayor que puede haber en tu transformador es 120V, pues chequea con un multimetro, la resistencia de los devanados, el que arroje mayor valor pues sera en tu caso el que corresponde a 120V.
Para cerciorarte, aplica una tension de 12VAC, en el devanado que corresponde a 120V, de esta manera tendras una tension del 10% en el resto de cada devanado, para asi poder identificarlos.


----------



## TRANSGM (Ago 29, 2013)

Gracias Gudino por tu respuesta, ya medi la resistencia entre los cables los resultados son:
cables gruesos: (supuesto primario)
amarillo ---rojo = 00.3
amarillo--- cafe= 00.3
rojo-----cafe=  00.3

cables pequeños: (supuesto secundario)
rojo---naranja1= 000
rojo---naranja2= 000
naranja1---naranja2= 1.0

ahora bien quisiera me corrijas si estas medidas me indican que el transformado ya no sirve??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2013)

Fijate como le bobinás 10 o 15  espiras de cable fino o alambre aislado , a ese bobinado lo alimentás con 12 Vac y medís  todas las tensiones 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Ago 29, 2013)

TRANSGM dijo:
			
		

> Gracias Gudino por tu respuesta, ya medi la resistencia entre los cables los resultados son:
> cables gruesos: (supuesto primario)
> amarillo ---rojo = 00.3
> amarillo--- cafe= 00.3
> ...



en que escala de el tester mediste ??
sabes usar el tester ??


----------



## TRANSGM (Ago 29, 2013)

gracias fernandob si se usar el tester y la escala es 200 ohm. necesito saber si este transformador ya no sirve??? y luego saber para que es tanto cable tiene 11 en total.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 30, 2013)

si te da esos valores es que esta en corto.
fijate con un cutter de  cortarle ese plastico negro que tiene , es como un papel , solo cubre al bobinado.

hacelo con cuidado de no dañar los alambrecitos que estan abajo.

pero se supone que deberias ver al bobinado  NEGRO  por el calor...........no hay otra, para que te de esos valores es que se puso en corto y se calento como la re c.......



y si la duda te ahoga: prueba con una serie (lampara de 40 a 60 w )


----------



## TRANSGM (Ago 30, 2013)

Gracias fernandob me has servido de mucho tu ayuda, y crees que vale la pena volverlo a embobinar o es mas economico comprar uno ya hecho??


----------



## fernandob (Ago 30, 2013)

aca hay unos "locos " que dicen que los desarman y vuelven a bobinar.

para mi eso es una locura, ni que hablar, compras uno nuevo.
si vas a hacerlo vos tenes que comprar materiales , ir a el comercio, perder tiempo , luego enchastrarte y andar rompiendo el viejo.... anda saber como te quedan las chapas de el nucleo .....
¿ que ?? vas a comprar nuevas ??? 
bobinarlo y anda a saber como te queda.
lijas las chapas y las volves a poner (te acordas ese refran de el elefante que tenia de novia a una hormiga ) .

encima......si tu salida, la que necesitas es clasica, de 12v , no algo raro......son trafos que conseguis facil y economicos.
que otro los fabrica seriamente, profesionalmente y su ganancia es poca.....
te sale mas barato, perdes menos tiempo , y te dedicas a la tarea real, y no a "hacer" un trafo.

no se , es mi opinion.
quizas te guste ser parte de ese circulo al que llamo "locos" 

en tu propio pais:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-428116698-transformadores-balastras-de-120v-a-12v-50w-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-425589517-transformador-12v-1a-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-425773454-transformador-127v-a-12v-50w-_JM_


----------



## TRANSGM (Ago 30, 2013)

comparto tu opinion fernandob, ahora mi pregunta seria; y si el transformador que necesito es para hacer un cargador de baterias  (de tractocamion) de cuantos amperios necesito comprar????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2013)

Probaste de meterle 12 Vac a los cables amarillo y rosa y medir voltaje en todos los demás ?


----------



## TRANSGM (Ago 30, 2013)

si dosmetros y tiro chispas  y humo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2013)

Ahh ok


----------



## fernandob (Ago 30, 2013)

TRANSGM dijo:
			
		

> comparto tu opinion fernandob, ahora mi pregunta seria; y si el transformador que necesito es para hacer un cargador de baterias  (de tractocamion) de cuantos amperios necesito comprar????



tracto suena a algo intestinal........
camion es un camion, pero no se si de los grandes que llevan atras a arboles gigantes y casas y adelante un camionero malo .
o si es un camion de modelismo, chiquito y manejado por un joven entusiasta.

POR ESO lo mas practico por estos lares seria que digas:

"tengo una bateria de 12v y unos 100 amperios /hora  y necesito hacerle un cargador" .

o sino 

"tengo una bateria de 12v y unos  4 amperios /hora  y necesito hacerle un cargador" .

luego otra cosa interesante es decir:

"quisiera cargarla lento, en 24 o 48 horas , y la bateria tiene carga, es solo para mantenerla a pleno "
o tambien puedes decir :

"la bateria me llega a el taller muerta sin nad ade carga y necesito cargarla pronto " 

estas son las cosas que permiten diseñar el cargador, (te aconsejo que digas que la bateria no viene muerta y que la carga sera lenta si no quieres un transformador y todo lo demas grande y caliente ) .

luego si la bateria es para una muñeca system o para una tracto-grua es indistinto .

un saludo


----------



## TRANSGM (Ago 31, 2013)

esta bien fernandob, y para ser mas claro y especifico un tractocamion se deriva de tractor y camion ( eso supongo yo) por la razon que si en efecto es un camion pero hala un remolque hay varios tipos, tienen motores diesel que van desde los 250 hasta los 500 caballos de fuerza. agradesco tus aclaraciones empezare a buscar haber que encuentro???


----------



## jefst99 (Sep 15, 2013)

Rommel1978 dijo:
			
		

> Yo tengo un trafo igual...
> el secundario son los tres cables gruesos rojo azul y cafe el mas grueso el rojo es el tap central...
> los cinco cables son del lado del primario pero solo tres funcionan negro, amarillo y azul..
> de estos puedes conectar a 110V el negro y el azul o el negro y el amarillo, en una de estas combinaciones el secundario aumenta un poco el voltaje
> ...



como hiciste la fuente 10 a?
cuantos voltios?
variable o fija?
como la hiciste?
me facilitarías los esquemas?


----------



## Rommel1978 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hola: Te comento mi fuente es fija uso el regulador 7812 y un transistor TIP2955 la subí a 13.4 Volts con el uso de tres diodos en serie a tierra, cada uno de 6 Amperes  yo solo lo tengo con un transistor... 
El diseño que tome de referencia es para 15 Amperes pero entre mas transistores puedas agregar mas amperes te da..

Espero te sirva...

Tienes el Mismo transformador en cuestión?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2013)

Si los díodos los pusiste en serie con la pata 2 del 7812 , sacalos y guardalos para otra fuente  , ya que por esa referencia circula poquitísima corriente , digamos que un 1N4148 sobraría !

Saludos !


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 17, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Si los díodos los pusiste en serie con la pata 2 del 7812 , sacalos y guardalos para otra fuente  , ya que por esa referencia circula poquitísima corriente , digamos que un 1N4148 sobraría !
> 
> Saludos !



Dosme la idea de los diodos en serie es para desplazar la referencia de voltaje, si se coloca solo uno solo se le sumaria el voltaje de conduccion que este tendria ese diodo, en este caso parece que el voltaje de conduccion de estos es cercano a los 0.5 Voltios, entonces de colocar solo uno la fuente quedaria de 12.46 Voltios y no los 13.4 V que habia descrito Rommel.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2013)

No se entendió  , la idea es que saque *esos 3 díodos de 6 A como rectificadores para otra fuente* y que le ponga *tres 1N4148* . . . habría que probar con un led verde  . . .


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 17, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Si los díodos los pusiste en serie con la pata 2 del 7812 , sacalos y guardalos para otra fuente  , ya que por esa referencia circula poquitísima corriente , digamos que *UN* 1N4148 sobraría !
> 
> Saludos !



 Perdona pero por esto fue que no te entendi, lo describiste igual que yo lo intente de explicar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2013)

Todo bien che ! 

La cita : 





			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> digamos que un 1N4148 sobraría !


 
Lo dije respecto de los pocos miliamperes o microamperes de corriente que circulan por él , pero daba lugar a dudas , gracias por ponerlo claro


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 17, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Todo bien che !
> 
> La cita :
> 
> Lo dije respecto de los pocos miliamperes o microamperes de corriente que circulan por él , pero daba lugar a dudas , gracias por ponerlo claro



Si tienes razón Dosmetros, me entendiste perfectamente y yo también te entendí, lo de los miliamperes lo entendí de una pero pensaba que le estabas indicando a Rommel que quitara dos de los tres diodos que había colocado en serie y que solo dejara uno, pero muy bien por la confusión nos hicimos dar a entender bien los dos.


----------



## Rommel1978 (Sep 18, 2013)

Pero si estas en lo correcto; un solo diodo te aumenta como 0.7 Volts 
--Gracias Dosmetros por el tip los usare estos diodos en otra fuente...


----------



## Giulianoo (Feb 17, 2014)

Hola a todos! Antes que nada me llamo Giuliano, soy nuevo en el foro y soy un estudiante de 18 años en una escuela técnica. De antemano gracias por tomarse el tiempo de leer esto! Ahora si, tengo una serie de dudas asociadas con un UPS. El dispositivo era de un amigo que se va a estudiar, y como tenia las baterías irreversiblemente perjudicadas me lo dio para que aprovechara el resto debido a que no se lo llevaría. Yo, por supuesto, puse mis ojos sobre el transformador el cual me interesa bastante para otro proyecto. El tema con el transformador es que no estaba seguro de cual era el puente rectificador del mismo, y como no podía llevar el UPS a cuestas simplemente lo desarme, quite el transformador y una placa de circuito impreso (la única que tenia). Hice esto ya que, teniendo todos los componentes para que el transformador funcione correctamente ahí en la placa, no me pondría a buscarlos yo. Entonces simplemente quite el circuito con la esperanza de aprender a usar esos componentes alguna vez. 

A simple vista, la primera vez que vi el interior del UPS, pude apreciar el gran disipador que tiene la placa con los componentes que contiene en el. Estoy muy convencido que esto tiene algo que ver con la rectificación de las salidas del transformador. Los componentes que tiene el disipador son: 4 IRFP250 que no tengo idea de que son ni como funcionan; y dos reguladores de voltaje de 12v LM340T12. 

Concretamente, mis dudas serian las siguientes:¿Son los componentes del disipador, los encargados de la rectificación del transformador? Y si así es, entonces ¿Como debo utilizarlos o conectarlos para usarlos? Y también ¿Porque dentro del UPS no logre ver ningún condensador gigantesco, asociado al filtrado de la rectificación de tan grande transformador? 

También tengo las típicas dudas del transformador: ¿Por donde entran los 220V de red, y por donde salen los otros voltajes? Tiene tantas entradas y salidas que me confunde bastante.

Muchas gracias por leer y espero sus respuestas! ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2014)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/probar-transformador-9998/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-demas-69423/


----------



## Giulianoo (Feb 17, 2014)

Aqui dejo las imagenes!


----------



## rulfo (Abr 16, 2016)

Buenas 
Tengo el mismo transformador del post 45 a diferencia de que la referencia es:
080-56632-01
Bueno el tema es que los valores del secundario son prácticamente iguales pero en el primero si hay diferencia, son los siguientes:
Azul -negro 8,1
Azul- amarillo 0,9
Amarillo- negro 8,6
Cafe- rojo 1.2
Me imagino que será las mismas conexiones que las que se habla, negro y azul o negro y amarillo con la diferencia de que el mío da valores superiores al ir conectado a la red de 220v.
Es por eso?
Gracias y Saludos! !!
ya lo he probado, y si asi es, la diferencia es que con el negro y azul da 14v en la salida del secundario, y con  el negro y amarillo da 15v y otra diferencia que no se si sera normal es que con el negro y azul (con la que da 1v menos en el secuandario) se enciende con mas intensidad la bombilla, no sera si sera normal.
Gracias.


----------



## kiko7581kiko (Oct 7, 2017)

Rommel1978 dijo:


> Yo tengo un trafo igual...
> el secundario son los tres cables gruesos rojo azul y cafe el mas grueso el rojo es el tap central...
> los cinco cables son del lado del primario pero solo tres funcionan negro, amarillo y azul..
> de estos puedes conectar a 110V el negro y el azul o el negro y el amarillo, en una de estas combinaciones el secundario aumenta un poco el voltaje
> ...



yo tengo un transformador igual me gustaría hacer una fuente variable con el que me entregue al menos 10A me podrias por favor ayudar con algún plano?


----------



## mrch (Ago 31, 2020)

Saludos a todos.
Tengo unas dudas con un transformador recuperado de un UPS Apolo APE-500 de 500 vatios 115VAC.  ya tengo identificados los bobinados de la salida de 110VAC y la entrada de 12V mas un bobinado extra de 18V, creo que estos transformadores se catalogan como elevadores si no me equivoco ¿cierto?.
El detalle es el siguiente:
Quiero utilizarlo como un transformador reductor, es decir conectarlo al 110VAC y obtener 12  ≃  16V (de hecho ya lo hice usando una serie y despues de ver que funcionó, lo conecte directo a la red electrica), el propósito es hacer una fuente regulable con el LM350K aprovechando tambien la caja del UPS.
La duda principal es la siguiente, 
- ¿Es aconsejable o conveniente re-utilisar este tipo de transformador como reductor?
- ¿Que tan eficiente será en comparación a un transformador que realmente es reductor? esto en base a la siguiente cita de la respuesta #19 del post:



Maykol dijo:


> eso es un transformador elevador,los debanados de este estan hecho para aprobechar al maximo la corriente inducida, si lo usas como reductor tendra mucha pendida lo que probocara una eficiencia muy mala, es decir si debe entregar 12V, termira entregando mas o menos 7V.



Pd: tengo varios de estos transformadores guardados y queria darles cierto uso en algunos proyectos utilizándolos como reductores, pero primero queria preguntar a los expertos y no perder el tiempo en algo que talvez no sea viable (me he leído todo el post antes de preguntar), gracias y espero sus comentarios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2020)

Fijate , si la UPS solo tiene un transformador , pues lo usa para cargar batería las 24 hs , cuando se corta la luz el circuito lo invierte en el inverter


----------



## mrch (Ago 31, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate , si la UPS solo tiene un transformador , pues lo usa para cargar batería las 24 hs , cuando se corta la luz el circuito lo invierte en el inverter


 
Si es un sólo transformador, el UPS no lleva ningún otro y creo que el bobinado extra de 18VAC es el que servia pára alimentar el circuito si no me equivoco.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 31, 2020)

Los transformadores no tienen una entrada absoluta! de igual manera para la salida.
Mientras la naturaleza eléctrica que alimenta al bobinado sea compatible, tendrá que funcionar sin problemas por un lado u otro.
Llámase primario o secundario, sólo indica la función que cumple en un área del sistema.


----------



## lenner_cabrera (May 23, 2022)

santiago dijo:


> En el foro se ha tratado esto varias veces, te comento lo que me resulta generalmente mas facil es usar la lampara serie (50 w ponele) y conectar los primarios e ir probando.
> despues de medir la resistencia , vas a sospechar quien es quien, como ya hiciste, por eso, si tenes un bobinado de 110 y uno de 220 (generalmente son 220 con punto medio) conecta a la red con la lampara en serie, ahora lo mas facil, si queda prendida la lampara le erraste, cuando conectes, y la lampara quede apagada ese es tu primario de 220 v
> y ahi entra a medir con el tester en alterna tus supuestos secundarios y vas a identificar la tension de cada uno. el de la ups generalmente el calibre del cable en el lado de los 12 v es bastante mas considerable que en el lado de los 220.
> repeti lo de mas arriba por las dudas, anda probando y midiendo
> suerte


Hola amigos tengo una duda tengo una batería de litio de (12v.  18A) la cual cargo con una UPS marca "Centela" de las biejitas y quería preguntar con qué Amperios carga la ups a la batería para así determinar cuanto tiempo dura su carga y usar la batería ya que la UPS no me avisa cuando está cargada


----------



## Scooter (May 24, 2022)

lenner_cabrera dijo:


> Hola amigos tengo una duda tengo una batería de litio de (12v.  18A) la cual cargo con una UPS marca "Centela" de las biejitas y quería preguntar con qué Amperios carga la ups a la batería para así determinar cuanto tiempo dura su carga y usar la batería ya que la UPS no me avisa cuando está cargada


Si es de 18A con 18A como su buen nombre indica.


Como seguramente será de 18Ah y no será de 18A, entonces con lo que indique C

Cuando se desconoce C se suele tomar 0,1 con carácter general, así una batería de 10Ah se carga a 1A durante 10h, más o menos.


Para más datos:





						Aclaración de conceptos. Q e I
					

A petición del Dr. Zoiberg abro este hilo para aclarar unas unidades que habitualmente se intercambian entre si siendo dos cosas diferentes.  Q Carga eléctrica, se mide en C Columbio o Coulomb  Indica la carga eléctrica disponible, el número de electrones que hay en un sitio determinado para que...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Y sobre todo leer los datos de la batería, preferiblemente bien leídos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 24, 2022)

Hola a todos , las baterias de Litium NO son sensillas de si cargar y pueden facilmente si estropiar caso la carga NO sea la mas correcta.
!Suerte!


----------



## mcrven (May 24, 2022)

Ya se trató el tema en otro hilo, recientemente.

Bajar de 14V a 12V de una UPS Centella

Le sugiero lo lea completo antes de considerar efectuar ese cambio.


----------

